# Flexible Skeleton Fingers!



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

First of all, a huge "thank you" to "nimblemonkey" for this idea... we weren't very happy with how our skeleton looked steering his pirate ship... his hands were wrong. But, we've adjusted his fingers now to curl around the handle of the ship's wheel, and he looks WAY better.
Here's a short (YES.. a short) video tutorial:




Enjoy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Wow! Such a simple concept, and yet...I didn't think of it..... Great job on this. Now I can tell all my skeletons to "get a grip"! (Literally)


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

CreepyCreations, great idea from Nimblemonkey and as usual a wonderful job on the tutorial. I also had the same problem with my pirate helmsman skeleton hand not really holding on to anything. I solved it by carefully heating the fingers with a heat gun (on low setting) and slowly bending the fingers around the ships wheel handles a little at a time. I would heat a little and bend then heat a little and bend until I got the right look. I really like the method in this tutorial because the fingers are posable and can be moved if needed. I'm going to try it out on my cauldron creep skeleton that I made this year.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great tutorial! I used a heat gun myself, like Scary Papa to bend my cauldron creep fingers.

I wonder if you could use a stiffer wire, heat the end with a candle, and then just ram it into the end of each finger piece without drilling a hole?
Just a thought.......


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

DaveintheGrave, I think that would depend on the material the skelly's hands were made out of. In my case, it was a fairly stiff, dense plastic, so I'm not sure is trying to soften the end up would have worked. It was pretty hard stuff. At least with a hole, if you change your mind, you can simply glue them back together again and nobody is any the wiser. I also wasn't sure about using anything stiffer, as what I DID use seemed to do that job. And stiffer usually translates to larger/thicker. I was worried if the wire got TOO thick I'd run the risk of splitting the fingers, drilling or not.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad this worked out and thanks for the great tutorial. I like the fact that if a wire breaks sometime in the future, you can just replace it.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah, it worked out great! Thanks again for the idea. I like the fact that the fingers bend properly at the joints... gives them a more natural look.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome vid!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol! Just saw this after bending a skeleton hand to grip the capstone on my new ground crypt. A day late, and a dollar short every time.  Great idea from NimbleMonkey, and thanks for posting the how-to Creepy. Cheers!


----------

